# Raven Guard help



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok so I haven't played since 3rd edition and I'm getting back into playing though I am running into some dumb questions on how to build my fluffy RG army. 

I suppose the questions are 

1. With Shrike I can take a vet squad with him, does this count as an elite choice or an HQ?

2. I know with the flesh over steel rule I'm limited to 1 land raider if I take one at all but the transports using my fast attack slots would it be better to take no transports and use drop pods for everything?

3. With troop choices the fluff says a lot of scouts, do you guys think it would be ok to stick with say 2 scout squads and 2 tac squads? I know everyone says troops are big with the new rules. Would 2 scout squads be enough? 

4. Blessed the warriors says I can take assault as fast attack or elites, being the strike hard type of guys would it be cheesy or in character to take 3 assault squads? 2 for my fast attack, and 1 for an elite? I do plan on using a terminator squad as 1 elite choice. 

5. The no mercy, no respite rule this I assume you would want to add in to all the assault squads, but is it worth it on tac squads? 

6. An Iron clad dread being drop pod deployed, is this out of character? Seems like it would be one of the better shooty / assault choices for me since tanks seem to be huge in 5th edition I think it could help knock one out, or as dreads often are at least be a huge target while my drop pod assault squads are raising hell. 

7. this could be the dumbest question but I haven't seen it in the book yet but do drop pods count as transports?

Damn new editions... 

Anyway thanks for any advice you guys can offer.


----------

